# Enterprise Solutions > PeopleSoft Peoplesoft - Application Engine

## aishu510

Hi,
what are the key fields present in state records?





Thanks in advance,
Aishu

----------


## venkat_leader

process instance

----------


## Sarjerao Patil

There is only one key field present in the state record that is Process_instance.

----------


## amar kaant

we can use any other field as key field  . But application engine must have process instance as akey field

----------


## rajareddy.katha

in a state record process_instance must be key field

----------


## sarat_babu_j1981

Process Instance is the key field in State Record

----------


## Sapna Shivaprakash

Process Instance should be the key field in the state record.

----------


## bandisdevi

Process instance is the mandatory field.

----------


## sony03

process_instance is key field in state record

----------


## satishpkumar

Process_Instance is the High-Level Key field in the State Record

----------


## ashish_rawat06

PROCESS_INSTANCE is the key field for any state record..

----------


## douglas42

Thanks for sharing.

----------

